# صلاة قبل النوم



## assyrian girl (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*ايها  الرب الذي  لا ينام . بين يديك استودع  روحي  في هذه  الليلة . فاحفظني  من  افات الاعداء المنظورة وغير  المنظورة . وارسل  ملاك الامن والسلام ليحرسني من  اهوال الليل ومخاوفه . وابعد عني الاحلام الباطلة  والتخيلات  الرديئة  والاشباح  المخيفة . وليشرق  في ذهني  نورك  البهي . بينما  ادركتني  الظلمات . واهلني  لأسبحك  في  جنح  الليل  مع  جميع  ملائكتك  الذين  لا  يفترون  عن  تسبيحك  الى  الابد  امين ... المجد  للأب  والأبن  والروح القدس  وكما كان في البدء  والأن  وعلى  الدوام  والى  دهر  الداهرين . امين*


----------



## ميرنا (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل النوم*

كلمات جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل النوم*

_أمـــــــــــــــــــين
ربنا يباركك
ميرسى _​


----------



## assyrian girl (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل النوم*



ميرنا قال:


> كلمات جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك​



you are welcome sister


----------



## assyrian girl (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل النوم*



totty قال:


> _أمـــــــــــــــــــين
> ربنا يباركك
> ميرسى _​



you are welcome sister


----------



## Coptic Princess (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*اميييييين*
*جميله الصلوه ديه...الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل النوم*

كلمات جميله جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## assyrian girl (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: صلاة قبل النوم*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> *اميييييين*
> *جميله الصلوه ديه
> ...الرب يبارك حياتك*​[thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## assyrian girl (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل النوم*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> كلمات جميله جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



thank you so much for ur reply and God bless you:new5:


----------

